
Google will shut down Google Hire in 2020 - samaysharma
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/27/google-will-kill-off-google-hire-in-2020/
======
harryh
dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20815293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20815293)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither.

